# What is a good certification training school in NYC?



## jerrykobes (Apr 21, 2006)

I am interested in studying to get a CCNA and MCSE (or whatever is the current equivalent) and was wondering what is a good school here in New York City where I can such classes. I would like to find a school with a lot of instructor led training where the instructors take the class seriously rather than only self-taught labs . Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------

